# am i on the way to recovery?



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

...even tho i said i was gonna stop this website i'm still here 

basiacally, my progress over the weeks has been improving slightly to a certain extent.

on tuesday i had a massive headache all day (i never get headaches, altho i did get kneed in the ehad the night before playing football)... i went out tuesday night for a meal with my girlfriend and then to meet up with my friends for a drink...(which turned into a full on drinking session  unlike most drinking makes my dp seem better :S)..... anyhow as the night progressed i felt "normal" again.... hours were flying by and i'd never self checked once... i was just living  my links and bonds with my friends and loved ones felt real again! talking, walking thinking was me again...i was living on the surface not in my head!!! i new sub conciously i felt ok so i forced my self not to think about it! so in that few hours i was back to normal, obv yesterday i woke up and kept self checking to see if i was still ok.... yesterday i felt so so....not as bad as normal but my links and bonds with people had gone... talking and movement felt alien again.... on tuesday when i had my "normal spell" i forgot to take my vits and fish oil etc...so i wonder if i've been having too many vits and fish oil?..... so i'm gonna start taking them every other day rather than daily!

i think relaxation holds the key, when fully relaxed you can feel energy flowing through your body... i've just bought a relaxation cd for "creating inner calm and peace" so i'll be giving that a.go.. i dont feel anxious or stressed in any shape or form but i'm sure being "fully" relaxed can only help. 

i've got another headache today? have i read somewhere that people who recover got headaches?


----------



## LiTtLeLiSa (Aug 5, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO yeah im guilty of that too !!!

headaches are my downpoint ...

--- mind you doesnt help i dont bother to wear my glasses :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

If getting headaches is a good sign then bloody hell I should be fully recovered soon because I have them every sodding day!!


----------

